# How important is it to have matching wedges?



## jamielaing (Feb 12, 2015)

This one is just for curiosities sake;

Lots of players I know have a mix of different wedges- i.e. 3 wedges- 1 Vokey, 1 Cleveland, 1 TM and seem to do well with them. I am more of the thinking that you should have the same wedges to improve your consistency of the feel and so you know how they will react to each shot better. I'm so much of this thinking that, with me looking to buy two new ones to go with my Vokey SM5 I won't even consider looking at the SM4 range or a different finish to them. 

Am I just being pedantic or do others think all the same wedges is the way forward?


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 12, 2015)

what's important to you may, or may not, be important to others.

the argument applies equally to woods/hybrids and arguably extends into having a 'set' of irons!

what I've tended to notice is that the longer a player plays the more likely it is that they don't have matching wedges or woods - they acquire and continue to use clubs that works well for them.

in the absence of such playing pressure it obviously makes sense to start off with matching clubs if you can - generally the reason to get a particular model applies equally to other wedges, or woods, in that range.

edit, it's also equally true that the longer you play the less interest you have in what club - only the outcome of the stroke.  your playing partners are never really interested of course!


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2015)

Have never been fussed with having matching woods (albeit I currently do have) but have always had matching wedge sets, just prefer the consistency it theoretically provides! But definitely a horses for courses thing, know plenty of very good players who have mix and match wedges


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 12, 2015)

I carry 4 wedges 

None of them match 

Do i care ?  meh :whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2015)

I suppose at the end of the day its all personal preference.

As Duncan says it doesn't matter what it says on the club its the results that count, i play with a few really low guys and they couldn't even tell you what make and model there clubs are without having a look.


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 12, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			what's important to you may, or may not, be important to others.

the argument applies equally to woods/hybrids and arguably extends into having a 'set' of irons!

what I've tended to notice is that the longer a player plays the more likely it is that they don't have matching wedges or woods - they acquire and continue to use clubs that works well for them.

in the absence of such playing pressure it obviously makes sense to start off with matching clubs if you can - generally the reason to get a particular model applies equally to other wedges, or woods, in that range.

edit, it's also equally true that the longer you play the less interest you have in what club - only the outcome of the stroke.  your playing partners are never really interested of course!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with sticking with what works and not changing out clubs that are still working well. And I am not bothered at all about my other clubs matching, I actually prefer to have a bit of a mix between my irons and woods. Just with wedges I think that gapping, the feel off the club face and how the ball reacts is so important that I think I may be happier all the same. This is just my curiosity speaking. Just wondered if maybe others had thought that having non matching would be advantagous?

Again, not thinking of this from a 'my equipment must match' gear snob point of view, just thinking maybe people find having the same ones lead to more consistency or maybe different ones lead to more variation of shots can be produced.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 12, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			Just with wedges I think that gapping, the feel off the club face and how the ball reacts is so important that I think I may be happier all the same. This is just my curiosity speaking. Just wondered if maybe others had thought that having non matching would be advantagous?

Again, not thinking of this from a 'my equipment must match' gear snob point of view, just thinking maybe people find having the same ones lead to more consistency or maybe different ones lead to more variation of shots can be produced.
		
Click to expand...

then again I don't gap my wedges at all - I use them for what they are. I know how far they go with a full swing etc but just because my required shot distance is X doesn't mean I use a particular wedge.

that they look similar at address belies the fact that they have completely different sole profiles and bounce. they even have different swing weights (as many high bounce SW designs do relative to GW and LW)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

Even though I have matching wedges ( all part of the deal when I bought the irons ) it's not important at all to have matching wedges / it's all about how you feel comfortable in your wedge set up


----------



## Ethan (Feb 12, 2015)

Depends how OCD you are. If you are pretty OCD and having matching wedges matters to you, you can get a number if brands which offer different grinds and bounces to allow you to get the gapping and playing characteristics you want. Or you can get the best wedge for each task and that might be different for the sand wedge from the lob wedge.


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 12, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			then again I don't gap my wedges at all - I use them for what they are. I know how far they go with a full swing etc but just because my required shot distance is X doesn't mean I use a particular wedge.

that they look similar at address belies the fact that they have completely different sole profiles and bounce. they even have different swing weights (as many high bounce SW designs do relative to GW and LW)
		
Click to expand...

I suppose its all about knowing the club in your hand more than anything else. For me it's easier to be confident in 3/4 clubs that are the same rather than different.

Bounce- again my obsessive side comes through, I will most likely get all the same grinds with as close to the same bounce as possible!


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm never OCD with anything although it appears I am in this case!


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			I suppose its all about knowing the club in your hand more than anything else. For me it's easier to be confident in 3/4 clubs that are the same rather than different.

*Bounce- again my obsessive side comes through, I will most likely get all the same grinds with as close to the same bounce as possible*!
		
Click to expand...

Thats not the wisest of things. different grinds/bounces on wedges allow you to hit different shots, you should look to have some variety at least in the bounces on your wedges for the different lies and conditions you will encounter (imo)


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 12, 2015)

fundy said:



			Thats not the wisest of things. different grinds/bounces on wedges allow you to hit different shots, you should look to have some variety at least in the bounces on your wedges for the different lies and conditions you will encounter (imo)
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean but look for as low a bounce as possible. I hate higher bounce clubs and never feel confident standing over them. Again it's about what feels right!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 12, 2015)

I guess most people will have matching wedges because generally they are all replaced together.

I always have done up until a month or two ago.
I had Mizuno 52, 56 & 60 but swapped out the 56 & 60 to put a 58 in, which happened to be a Cobra.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 12, 2015)

If you are not going to take advantage if the bounce and grind options of the sm5's you may as well not bother with them.   Save yourself some doh and buy some matching older models.


----------



## drewster (Feb 12, 2015)

For the first time ever i've matched my scoring wedges with my main set and so far i'm liking it a lot. The proof will be in the pudding come April though !!! I do however retain one specialist 60 degree wedge which i use almost exclusively for bunker play .


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 12, 2015)

To me matching wedges is key, I can still remember when I had a vokey 52 (cast) and tm 58(forged)in the bag

They played this tally different, gapping was out, and so on. 

Best thing I done was go to matched wedges


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 12, 2015)

Wedges is probably the best place in the bag to have a variety.

Different shot shapes, bounces, lofts etc will help get out of many different situations.

Unlike drivers, woods and most irons each wedge shot/chip is very different from the last.

In other words I want to hit my 9 iron (the vast majority of times) 130 yards every time (flat/no wind), its a full shot and if it were to vary I would struggle to score. It is important that my 8 iron and 7 iron all do the same for full shots.

Conversely each wedge shot (bar full shots of course) has varying amount of green, slope, grass length/ground condition and swing length. A nice range of tools here helps rather than hinders.

The most important thing is you know your shot distances and characteristics for full, 3/4 and half shots for all clubs, knowing these will ensure you cover all distance and more than make up for gapping differences.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 12, 2015)

jamielaing said:



			I know exactly what you mean but look for as low a bounce as possible. I hate higher bounce clubs and never feel confident standing over them. Again it's about what feels right!
		
Click to expand...

What bounce is your Sand Wedge then? And do you play from soft sand?

I'm with Fundy on this. I'm a low bounce player, but my SW is Med-High, because that's what is needed for almost all the Sand on courses I play! I don't, however, use that club off tight fairways!

As for matching...Not really required, though there have been times when they have. The 2 Wilson ones I have currently are different models, so not exactly matching. I'd sooner have non-matching wedges that work well than matching ones that work so-so!


----------



## Thustwest (Feb 12, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Wedges is probably the best place in the bag to have a variety.

Different shot shapes, bounces, lofts etc will help get out of many different situations.

Unlike drivers, woods and most irons each wedge shot/chip is very different from the last.

In other words I want to hit my 9 iron (the vast majority of times) 130 yards every time (flat/no wind), its a full shot and if it were to vary I would struggle to score. It is important that my 8 iron and 7 iron all do the same for full shots.

Conversely each wedge shot (bar full shots of course) has varying amount of green, slope, grass length/ground condition and swing length. A nice range of tools here helps rather than hinders.

The most important thing is you know your shot distances and characteristics for full, 3/4 and half shots for all clubs, knowing these will ensure you cover all distance and more than make up for gapping differences.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: yes. I see my wedges as specialist shot clubs. Almost in the same vain as my putter.


----------



## Lump (Feb 12, 2015)

Wedges have to match for me. But brand doesn't matter, feel does. It's they don't feel and play alike then surely your making a very key part of your game harder?


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought about this for along time. I asked myself should my wedges match the irons i have just been fitted with or does it not matter? Or should i go different if i like something else?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 12, 2015)

Darren24 said:



			I thought about this for along time. I asked myself should my wedges match the irons i have just been fitted with or does it not matter? Or should i go different if i like something else?
		
Click to expand...

I would ask the question regarding mid/long irons and short irons too i.e. hybrids down to the 5 iron then irons then wedges


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2015)

I have matching (well the 52 and 58 degrees) wedges. Does it make a difference. Probably not but I fall into that category who prefer their gear to match. OCD? Perhaps but that's just the way it is


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2015)

It's definitely as important as matching your bag to your irons


----------



## bobmac (Feb 13, 2015)

All my wedges* match with each other and the rest of the irons.
What could possibly go wrong 

*both of them


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 13, 2015)

I've always preferred to have the wedges matching my other irons. I suppose it goes back to the days when I first started playing where almost every set of clubs you bought came 3-SW. 
I went 5-SW on my new set, and have subsequently bought the matching GW. I carry a Vokey 60 degree for playing off of wet, hardpacked sand or for really deep greenside bunkers, but am looking for the RS1 version so that everything matches up.
The Vokey is ok but doesn't quite feel right with it's steel shaft compared to the graphite in my other clubs.


----------



## Slab (Feb 13, 2015)

Since I changed irons a couple of months back I'm having an issue with the SW

For use I much prefer my previous Wilson SW and really comfortable using it with better bunker results than my handicap would suggest... but the OCD in me wants to put the matching SW in the bag because... well because it belongs beside its mates!

Downside is I'm not as proficient with the matching club out of the sand. I'm going to give it some work & practice before I admit defeat though


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

The top of my bag is pretty mixed with TM, Titliest & Cleveland, my irons are all MP-52's and my wedges are all MP-T4's, for me the wedges are the most important, not just the gapping but the variable bounce options they offer me for different lies, the MP-T4's gave me the spread of bounces perfect for the degree of wedges I thought was right for me.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 13, 2015)

It's more important to have the right ones instead of matching ones. Mine match my set, but that was because of the deal when I bought my irons, also it meant I got them custom fitted to the same spec as my irons. 

Decide what you want from your wedges and choose accordingly. I like higher a loft wedge with a bit of bounce for using out of bunkers and when I need to get some airtime on short shots. Then I get a GW that is about 20 yards shorter than my PW, I then use this for everything 120 yards and shorter.


----------

